# Second DLC Pack for BioShock 2



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Second DLC Pack for BioShock 2 Coming Soon*
By Mike Sharkey | Apr 27, 2010 

Six new multiplayer maps and a new game mode highlight the Rapture Metro pack.

Christoph Hartmann, president of 2K Games, promised an aggressive DLC campaign for BioShock 2, and the developer is delivering. After bringing new characters and upgrades to the underwater utopia turned nightmare with the Sinclair Solutions pack, the Rapture Metro pack includes new maps, masks, and a new mode.

Rapture Metro features six new multiplayer maps based on levels from the single-player campaign, including Siren Alley and Dionysus Park. Players will be able to wreak havoc the old fashioned way on the maps in a new game mode, Kill 'Em Kindly, which is a melee-weapon-only slug fest.








"Downloadable content is a key part of our efforts to continue to entice the fans that have made 2K a household name -- we intend to deliver single and multiplayer content that respects and expands upon one of the greatest fictional worlds ever created," Hartmann said in a statement after the BioShock 2's big launch.

Two new masks, a higher level cap, and three new achievements are also included. The Rapture Metro pack will be available "soon" on Xbox Live and Games for Windows Live for 800 Microsoft Points and on the PlayStation Network for $9.99.

*Source: GameSpy*


----------

